# Bars on your cross bike vs road. Same width? Shape? Saddle to bar drop?



## sqwk77 (Sep 13, 2010)

Keep the same width or go narrower or wider? Why?

How about shape?... Im a very tall dude with a big drop saddle to bars so I like a "compact" curve shape. Not typically a fan of anatomic bend.

And speaking of saddle to bar drop...do you guys have the same amount or much less? 

Thanks!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have 2cm wider bars for control, more drop to put weight in front on corners and shallow round bend...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*about the same*

but I'm big and run wide bars as 'normal' I'd say my drop is less but I could be wrong


----------



## blantonator (Apr 25, 2007)

i run about the same as well.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Same width, same bars. Drop is slightly less on the cross bike.


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

I run wide road bars so they are the same on the cross rigs. I ride the cross bike from the tops or the hoods most of the time and have maybe 2cm less bar drop on the cross bike.


----------



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

My cross rig has less saddle to bar drop. The bars themselves are comparable shape-both are as wide as I can get. I use a short stem for CX and a long one for road.

I used to run the same set up for both CX and road, but having the bars higher and closer to me is WAY better for CX. More control in the corners, and my back doesn't hurt throughout the race.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

mine are the exact shape and width, a little less drop but that's probably just because of the talled head tube and longer fork on the cross bike


----------



## imba_pete (Oct 19, 2008)

don't forget the reach dimension. there are short, medium, and long reach bars available. lots of people prefer short reach for cross since it puts the hoods in a comfortable position not too stretched out. shallow drop is generally preferred so the drop position isn't too radical or too far from hoods.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I have completely different bars on my 'cross bike. Still the ergo bend ones that came with it, as opposed to the compacts on my road bike. I have them a little higher, and a little closer. They're also one size larger.

One of these days, I'm going to get an FSA Omega compact to match the FSA Wing compact on the road bike. I'll probably stick with the same position, or maybe lower them just a touch because of the shallower drop, but I'll go one size larger. The size on my road bike is not as conducive to sprinting; 'cross races are short, so I think I can deal with a wider hand position than I like for a long ride.


----------

